# Heres Bella...Watching birds



## jenlynn4 (Oct 7, 2012)

Here she is doing 2 of her favorite activities in one!  She love to sit on your lap and she also likes to look at birds.  One of her favorite passtimes is watching the birds at the bird feeder!  LOL


----------



## Grazer (Oct 7, 2012)

Aww that is so sweet! Ours are not allowed on the furniture, but nevertheless sometimes our male will come and sit in my lap without actually touching the furniture (he'll sit like a human). He's very sneaky and very heavy lol


----------



## Stacykins (Oct 7, 2012)

I think her favorite activity of sitting on a human lap is better defined as "human squashing"! Haha, she is gorgeous!


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 7, 2012)

Great photo 
My OES (Old English Sheepdogs) think they are lap dogs too.


----------



## Grazer (Oct 8, 2012)

Stacykins said:
			
		

> I think her favorite activity of sitting on a human lap is better defined as "human squashing"! Haha, she is gorgeous!


 "Human squashing", I love that description! And that's exactly how it feels too lol


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 8, 2012)

Great picture! Isn't it funny how they think they are "lapdogs"! My boy boy will see an opening between two people on the couch and "think" he can fit between... so we are quick to move over- he has no concept of how big he is. I think my boy owns me :/
Is Bella in/out?


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Oct 8, 2012)

She is beautiful.  And she looks pretty comfortable.  I won't show our pups this picture.  They are not allowed in the house.  I don't want them to see what the good life is all about!


----------



## jenlynn4 (Oct 8, 2012)

she is an outside dog too...she just comes in every once in a while for about 10 minutes then wants right back out.  She feels way to confined in the house but every great once in a while she will come in the door, say hi to everyone, try to sit on whoever she can then go back out 10 or 15 minutes later.  We dont want her to feel the house is "off limits" incase she needs to be an indoor dog when she gets old.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 8, 2012)

All 3 of my pyr's were acclimated to the house and field and dry lot. My 1 pyr did have an injury and spent 3 weeks in the house, he is my baby love anyway so he naturally took to being a couch guard dog!  But he's smart so what he does now is "I want to come in the house...so... I'll fake it!" and a limp will magically appear and when you open the gate he runs right to the house! My other boy is like Bella- he likes to come in for 10-15 minutes and then paws at the door to get out. My girl is happy to be wherever you want her. All 3 are so different! 

My baby love is named "D" and he LOVES his mommy... if I leave a room he can't stop himself from following, if I step out on the porch for 2 seconds he sits in front of the glass door and paws and whines and if  that doesn't work he jumps on the door jamb! He is absolutely ridiculous... but he is my love.    

None of my pyrs are unnecessarily barky and they don't dig- well Badger did dig a few small holes but it is only to keep cool.
"D" is very confident where badger is a bit more submissive but he is good in the field and the girl is a fierce alpha, but as sweet as can be with people and will play well with the other dogs.

Don't you just love your pyr?! I had to get more goats so I could justify my dogs


----------



## PFSfarmer (Oct 9, 2012)




----------

